# 2003 Dodge RAM ~ Dash Light & Other Electrical Problems



## waynecleary (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi all,

First time poster here....

I bought a used 2003 RAM. Runs strong, but all the dash board lights (check engine, ABS, E-brake, seatbelt) are on...the brakes are brand new...the seatbelts are all locked in, and the engine runs very strong...

Additionally, the speedometor doesn't work, nor does the cruise

And lastly, the brake lights and running lights don't work, but the bulbs are all good...the headlights work, but not the high beams...

Seems to me that it is an electrical problem (duh)...but what is the common link?

Thanks!


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi waynecleary


You will have to perform a visual inspection of the connections that affect these systems in order to get an idea of whats going on. The first thing to check is the ABS connections on the wheels, make sure that sensors are not damaged, that no wires are cut or disconnected, if all is well , then have the codes removed from the ABS computer. Engage the E-brake, make sure that the handle or pedal is not loose and is working properly, check if the connections to the switch are secure. If the truck is equipped with power locks, windows,seat belts, lights, etc..they are all controlled from the body module. The body module controls a myriad of accessories including the radio and it has to be tested to determine if it works. It is rectangular in nature and is located somewhere on the firewall that has a harness connected to it where there is a good solid ground. The check engine light tells the driver that the computer has found a problem with its sensors and needs to be looked at. Since the truck has so many electrical problems, open the hood and look for corroded wires, bad grounds, and any sensors that may be disconnected. It is common practice with some people to disconnect plugs from engine components in order to make it run to avoid the cost of repairing it before they get rid of it. The speedometer problem is associated from the VSS sensor ( Vehicle Speed Sensor) it is located on the transmission, if it is damaged , broken , or disconnected the speedometer will not work. 

On a final note, make a complete inspection of the wiring harness from end-to-end. Look for any unusual trouble spots that are suspect for water infiltration. Corroded and broken wires are the leading causes of all electrical problems. 

post back your findings.


----------

